

Kindle Convert - philip1209
http://www.brouhaha.io/kindle-convert/

======
bajsejohannes
Reading up on the kindle paperwhite, I find this statement confusing:

> Unlike a backlit tablet display, Kindle Paperwhite guides light towards the
> surface of the e-ink display from above so that the light never shines
> directly towards your eyes.

The light will still end up "shining directly towards my eyes". That's the
whole point of it. Is this just a marketing twist on lighting an e-ink panel,
or does it have a real benefit over backlight?

Side note: I'm converting away from Kindle after being disappointed by sloppy
conversion from paper to kindle. Like: they won't convert a picture necessary
for the text (and it's up to me to realize that there should have been a
picture there), or they'll mess up chapter navigation tags, or text will be
self-referential to the medium (like referencing the number of words on the
current page). It's painfully clear that there is a very minimal editorial
process to kindle books, if any at all.

~~~
phyalow
>That's the whole point of it. Is this just a marketing twist on lighting an
e-ink panel, or does it have a real benefit over backlight?

Probably a marketing twist, but it is a very diffuse, even and non noticeable
backlight.

I use my kindle for probably 2 hours a day, it is just awesome.

Also I've found pdf's quite readable on the device (why use kindle formats) -
just set the orientation to landscape and knock yourself out with -
[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/)

~~~
FireBeyond
I saw a link here just the last few days (or perhaps Gizmodo, looking now)
that showed vastly improved PDF conversion - will edit/share when I find it
again.

Edit: PDF4Kindle: [http://lifehacker.com/pdf4kindle-converts-pdf-files-to-
nativ...](http://lifehacker.com/pdf4kindle-converts-pdf-files-to-native-
kindle-books-762908817)

------
bcaulf
I also converted. Plus, much better for me than the amazon ecosystem, there is
calibre with all its automatic creation of news source documents and format
conversions that usually just work. I wish they would just make the actual
readers more bulletproof since I seem to break one on an annual basis but at
today's cost I'll deal with it.

------
twoodfin
I was also skeptical of ebooks until I got my hands on a Paperwhite. It's not
going to replace my library, but having dozens of great books to choose from
while away from my shelves, plus a comfortable reading experience in
essentially any environment is more than enough to make me a convert.

~~~
FireBeyond
The Paperwhite has revitalized my love of reading, lost since childhood.
Absolutely. I buy a couple of books a week now. I had the original Kindle 3G,
but the Paperwhite is fantastic.

------
estsauver
A very important corollary note: You can often ship books via media mail at
the post office for incredibly cheap. All my college textbooks cost < 30$ to
ship.

~~~
philip1209
Yes, I shipped my box of books that was about 50 pounds for a little over $30.
However, owning less and having more portability were my main motivating
favorites for not just shipping all of them.

